# Pit Boss smoker burned up



## Khaymanbb (Mar 2, 2020)

Not sure if this has happened to anyone else, but wanted to let others be aware just in case.  My Pit Boss Series 7 smoker bit the dust Saturday night.  Apparently, the stray pellets within the auger caught fire, and the smoldering went up inside the pellet hopper.  Ended up catching my deck on fire as well as damaging the smoker pretty extensively.  I've had it since July 2019, and use it at once or twice a week minimum.  It was well seasoned, the firepot was just shop-vac'd out so it was clean.   It was unplugged and the fan was off.  As far as I can tell, some wind may have stoked the fire through some entry point somewhere.  Pit Boss is looking into all my pictures now and may possibly replace the entire thing.
Has this happened to anyone else?  I'm afraid to put my next one on my wood deck in case this happens again.  The reason it is there, I don't have a backyard egress door, so it's either on my 2nd floor deck, or outside through my garage.  That is the most likely going forward, but it was nice having it right there next to my kitchen door for ease of access.


----------



## bangster (Mar 2, 2020)

So it was used, cooled down and unplugged, then took off in flames?

I was worried mine (a Traeger, so could be completely different) would do this (fire go up auger into hopper) when I had to move it while on up stairs (it started raining), but the opposite happened, the firebox filled with more pellets than it would heat and it actually put out the fire.


----------



## Khaymanbb (Mar 2, 2020)

Yep.  I did a pork belly and pulled pork in it, pulled the PP off around 22:00 and shut it down.  The fire started around 23:15.  I have a RIng camera on my back deck, so when it started pretty heavy it triggered the motion detector.  I was fast asleep, and didn't notice anything until 08:30 the next morning. Saw the damage, looked at my Ring footage and saw the 3 firetrucks, lights flashing up the entire neighborhood, neighbors and firemen trying in vain to knock and wake me up lol.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 2, 2020)

Here is what I do with my Camp Chef Woodwind after each use when it cools down:


Empty the pellet bin
Empty the fire pot
Blow air through the auger tube
Blow out the pellet bin
Blow out the cooking chamber
I either use my Stihl leaf blower or my compressor.

Unit catching fire is all but eliminated.  No fuel, no fire.  An easy procedure that takes just a few minutes.

Preparing our meats requires maticulous work to produce great results in our smokers.

I don't see any difference with maintaining my equipment after the smoke.

John


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 2, 2020)

Whew! Sounds like you were very forunate.


----------



## Khaymanbb (Mar 2, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Here is what I do with my Camp Chef Woodwind after each use:
> 
> 
> Empty the pellet bin
> ...


John, good insight.  I think going forward I am going to be a bit more vigilant in ensuring this thing is completely out and no longer smoldering.  With about 50 smokes under my belt with this thing, I think I got complacent.  I ordered another, just like it, so we'll see.  I wish I could upload videos, as the Ring video of it catching fire, then 18 minutes later the firefighters coming up and putting it out, are priceless.


----------



## bangster (Mar 2, 2020)

I am completely non vigilant with mine. The only thing I do is turn it to the mode that keeps the fan going until it is cool, then maybe unplug it. I never empty the hopper (unless doing a special pellet like charcoal that wouldn't go well with most things I would do next), I clean ash out every 60 hours of use, I do make sure the grease dripping path and cup are clean...enough.

While usually it is ran and stored with 2+ feet front back and sides clearance and 6 feet over it, I do sometimes store pellets near it and/or other flammables. This should be a wake up call for me though. 4 years and probably 400 uses (probably more) doesn't mean it can't happen to me.

My brother in law got the 7 Series and I was in awe of it, so I checked it out, and it has a similar "end of smoking" routine and a mode to cool it all off before shutting off completely (as long as you don't unplug it before it is done). I always thought that was so you don't burn up the firebox, but obviously it helps with lighting pellets in the feed on fire as well.


> *SHUTTING OFF YOUR SMOKER*
> 
> When finished cooking, turn the temperature dial to 177°C / 350°F and close the cabinet door. Let your smoker run for 5 to 10 minutes to go through its normal cleaning method. If you have been preparing foods that are extra greasy, allow the smoker to burn-off for an extra 10 to 20 minutes. This will reduce the chance of causing a grease fire for the next start-up.
> Once the burn-off is complete, keep the cabinet door closed and turn the temperature dial down to 93°C / 200°F for five minutes to allow any remaining pellets to burn out.
> After five minutes, with the cabinet door remaining closed, press and hold the Power Button to turn the unit OFF. The smoker will begin its automatic cool-down cycle. The auger system will stop feeding fuel, the flame will burn out, and the fan will continue to run until the cool-down cycle is complete.


----------



## Khaymanbb (Mar 2, 2020)

bangster said:


> I am completely non vigilant with mine. The only thing I do is turn it to the mode that keeps the fan going until it is cool, then maybe unplug it. I never empty the hopper (unless doing a special pellet like charcoal that wouldn't go well with most things I would do next), I clean ash out every 60 hours of use, I do make sure the grease dripping path and cup are clean...enough.
> 
> While usually it is ran and stored with 2+ feet front back and sides clearance and 6 feet over it, I do sometimes store pellets near it and/or other flammables. This should be a wake up call for me though. 4 years and probably 400 uses (probably more) doesn't mean it can't happen to me.
> 
> My brother in law got the 7 Series and I was in awe of it, so I checked it out, and it has a similar "end of smoking" routine and a mode to cool it all off before shutting off completely (as long as you don't unplug it before it is done). I always thought that was so you don't burn up the firebox, but obviously it helps with lighting pellets in the feed on fire as well.


Yep, that's how I do it.  I don't put to 200, I put to "smoke" for 5 minutes to slow down the feed.  Only thing I can think of is since my deck is a 2nd story deck with a pretty strong southerly wind, which the back of my smoker faces that direction, some breeze fanned the flames or stirred something up enough to keep it smoldering for an hour or so before getting into the auger/hopper.  It's strange that it did this for over an hour after the unit was unplugged.  Regardless, I'm going to be extremely vigilant going forward!


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 2, 2020)

wow close one, I have the pitboss 1000t2, mine I have to turn knob to off position, auger stops feeding fire pot but the fan will run until smoker temp drops under 100 degrees then the fan will shut off. but what happened to you is just a reminder to us never turn your back to long on our smokers. glad everything turned out pretty good for you.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2020)

Yea we can never be to careful. We had it happen with a propane grill. Wife who never cooks on the grill thought she would surprise me with dinner. She didn't move the grill out away from the house. I come home to melted siding on the back porch.

Warren


----------



## Khaymanbb (Mar 2, 2020)

Ouch!  I'm glad they called 911 when they did.  I have my smoker about 5 feet from my back wall, and the only other egress is through the front door.  Had it caught the house, I may not have made it out!  Thankful for early 20's neighbors out drinking on their deck to see it!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 2, 2020)

Khaymanbb said:


> John, good insight.  I think going forward I am going to be a bit more vigilant in ensuring this thing is completely out and no longer smoldering.


It is usually the PELLET DUST that smolders and becomes easily combustible, thus the steps I take.

Pellet grills are great smokers but like anything else,  need regular maintance.  

To those who are not vigilant;  life , limb, and your home are far too valuable to not take precautions!

I hope this helps,

John


----------



## mike243 (Mar 2, 2020)

Dang hate to hear that, I cook in the carport so concrete, that could have happened to any of them I would think. I routinely leave mine running over night but I have my 6x Inkbird to warn me of high and lows. Hope the insurance company takes good care of you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2020)

This is why, even though I use an electric smoker, I never go away or go to bed while my Smoker is plugged in. My Electric smoker is on a wood platform on a manmade material deck, next to a Log wall, under a pine Tongue & groove ceiling, attached to an all log home.
It isn't worth it to me to do all nighters, and even though I have had no mishaps in 10 years I always keep one eye on my smoker or it's surroundings.

I'm sure glad it wasn't worse for you, khaymanbb!

Bear


----------



## Khaymanbb (Mar 2, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> This is why, even though I use an electric smoker, I never go away or go to bed while my Smoker is plugged in. My Electric smoker is on a wood platform on a manmade material deck, next to a Log wall, under a pine Tongue & groove ceiling, attached to an all log home.
> It isn't worth it to me to do all nighters, and even though I have had no mishaps in 10 years I always keep one eye on my smoker or it's surroundings.
> 
> I'm sure glad it wasn't worse for you, khaymanbb!
> ...


Thanks Bear! I was actually thinking about doing an all-nighter this coming weekend for a brisket. I think going forward, I'm going to do all of the suggestions and monitor it completely, well after it's completed, even to the point of checking the burn pot for any burning pellets. I'll get up super early to start, instead of staying up super late! That, and maybe buy one of those fire-proof grill mats. I've considered one of those for months already.


----------



## Khaymanbb (Mar 2, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Dang hate to hear that, I cook in the carport so concrete, that could have happened to any of them I would think. I routinely leave mine running over night but I have my 6x Inkbird to warn me of high and lows. Hope the insurance company takes good care of you.


Me too.  They did say the smoker was covered, and I have someone out today to get a quote for the deck itself.  I am debating on whether to keep it in the garage from now on.  Pull it out to smoke in my driveway, then roll it back in when I'm done.  I'll have to be doubly careful there though, as there's two mowers, paint, and jugs of gas all around.  Better yet, maybe I'll keep it on the deck and just be more careful!


----------



## mike243 (Mar 2, 2020)

It don't take much to get a fire rolling with a little wind, folks know wind affects smokers as a lot of them are not air tite, I don't empty pellets as I have never had a issue but If I did its pretty simple to do.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 2, 2020)

Wow. Sorry to hear that happened. Hope you don't have too much trouble with your insurance claim.

This thread should be linked to all the new comers asking about pellet smokers. A lot of really good maintenance/precautionary information has been posted here. Stuff I've never seen all assembled together.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 3, 2020)

There's been more instant pots burned up than smokers lol , things happen sometimes there's a pattern sometimes not. I'm sure the short auger didn't help any thing .


----------



## Ishi (Mar 3, 2020)

My RECTEC will only run for a few minutes after shutting it down which I feel the fan should run much longer. 
When I do a high temp cook the fire box will smolder up to a hour at times. I have my grill far enough away so if it does catch on fire only the grill will burn.


----------



## Kulprit (Aug 9, 2020)

Khaymanbb said:


> Not sure if this has happened to anyone else, but wanted to let others be aware just in case.  My Pit Boss Series 7 smoker bit the dust Saturday night.  Apparently, the stray pellets within the auger caught fire, and the smoldering went up inside the pellet hopper.  Ended up catching my deck on fire as well as damaging the smoker pretty extensively.  I've had it since July 2019, and use it at once or twice a week minimum.  It was well seasoned, the firepot was just shop-vac'd out so it was clean.   It was unplugged and the fan was off.  As far as I can tell, some wind may have stoked the fire through some entry point somewhere.  Pit Boss is looking into all my pictures now and may possibly replace the entire thing.
> Has this happened to anyone else?  I'm afraid to put my next one on my wood deck in case this happens again.  The reason it is there, I don't have a backyard egress door, so it's either on my 2nd floor deck, or outside through my garage.  That is the most likely going forward, but it was nice having it right there next to my kitchen door for ease of access.


My pit boss  pro  PBV3P1 had a meltdown last night. I was about 8 hours into a cook when my wife heard a pop noise from the front deck and something stunk really bad like an electrical fire. I went outside and the underside of the grill and the control panel was on fire. I unplugged it and put out flames with an extinguisher.  It still had plenty of water in the pan and the butts were wrapped in foil. No grease buildup or fire in the grilling area just all underneath and the front panel. I opened a case and waiting on a response. I have used it since March of this year with no issues to date. I wont be leaving a grill unattended again..that could have been very bad if hopper would have ignited.  Extinguisher and water made a mess while moving to get to a safer location.


----------



## Khaymanbb (Aug 9, 2020)

Pit Boss has a great customer service team.  They sent out parts for everything that was damaged during my fire, so hopefully they help you as well.  It does take them a couple days to get back.  They want pictures of everything damaged on the unit, so I sent them a ton.  They sent everything that looked damaged, even down to the legs and screws.  I hope you have the same experience.  I went ahead and bought another one, as my insurance covered it, so now I have two.  Good luck with everything!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 10, 2020)

Man that sucks but things happen.

Warren


----------

